# Questions sur finition Acier



## Membre supprimé 591292 (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite aux dernières promotion sur les AW4 Acier, je saute le pas pour m’en (re)prendre une.
J’avais préalablement un modèle 44mm en alu gris sidéral mais je trouvais qu’elle faisait un peu trop sport et surtout, le cellulaire me manquait.

Avec la version Acier, ces deux problèmes sont résolu par contre, je m’interroge sur quelques questions.

1/ la version argent est-elle vraiment très fragile ? J’ai lu sur de nombreux sites que cette finition se rayait extrêmement facilement.

2/ les rayures sur la noire sont-elles visibles (perte de couleur ?)

3/ cette finition va t-elle dans l’eau de la même manière que la version Alu (je vais règulièrement à la piscine avec)

4/ le verre saphir est-il vraiment plus résitant que celui de la version Alu ?

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour ,

Je possède une watch 4 Cellulaire gris sidéral depuis bientôt un an , et aucun soucis avec l'acier noir sidéral est génial , pas de rayures le verre saphir est très résistant et il n'est pas comparable a la version Alu .
Pour la natation , je fais de la piscine et de la baignade en mer avec et aucun soucis .
Bon choix


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2020)

Si tu recherches la meilleure résistance en effet la watch acier noir sidéral est celle qu'il te faut!


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (25 Avril 2020)

Top, merci pour vos retours !
Reste plus qu’à lui trouver un bracelet digne de ce nom car je trouve que le sport en caoutchouc ne se marie pas trop avec.

L’avantage du gris sidéral et qu’il est visiblement possible de l’accorder avec beaucoup de bracelet que ce soit métallique ou en cuir


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

A mon gout , Pour le sport , le bracelet caoutchouc reste assez agréable


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (25 Avril 2020)

Je testerai ça.

Il semblerait aussi que la version acier soit plus lourde que l’alu.

Je suis étonné que la promotion actuelle Amazon, ne soit pas relayée sur le site, n’est-elle pas intéressante ?


----------



## lostOzone (25 Avril 2020)

damdu77 a dit:


> 1/ la version argent est-elle vraiment très fragile ? J’ai lu sur de nombreux sites que cette finition se rayait extrêmement facilement.
> 
> 2/ les rayures sur la noire sont-elles visibles (perte de couleur ?)
> 
> ...



J’ai la séries 5 acier et je trouve qu’effectivement l’acier brut semble avoir plein de micro rayures. C’est visible sous certains angles uniquement et ça s’enlève avec un polissage si nécessaire. 
Je réfléchis à passer à la version céramique pour la serie 6. Celle la doit être immunisée contre les rayures comme le saphir. 

Pour le verre saphir aucune rayure mais sur les précédentes AW en alu je n’avais eu aucune rayure non plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (25 Avril 2020)

Ça confirme ce que j’avais lu.
Je vais donc rester sur mon choix du gris sidéral


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)

La version acier est un peu plus lourde que l'alu , mais personnellement  je la sens mieux au poignet 

Bon choix pour le gris sidéral


----------

